# Dose anyone know who own this 1300G in Canada?



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

http://orphek.com/1300-gallon-tank-suffered-a-catastrophic-failure/
Got answered
Thread closed please !


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

Peter in Oakville. 

There is a thread posted here recently about his tank failure.


----------



## Car2n (Jun 7, 2011)

What was the point of failure?


----------



## wchen9 (Jan 23, 2014)

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=109474

Taipan posted a link to a very long thread on another forum with all the details.


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

The faulty acrylic tank made by ATM 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*tank*

Its all in the thread u posted tonnes of reading all the info is 
there....


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

CanadaCorals.com said:


> Peter in Oakville.
> 
> There is a thread posted here recently about his tank failure.


Thanks 


wchen9 said:


> http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=109474
> 
> Taipan posted a link to a very long thread on another forum with all the details.


Ok thanks i will take a look



tom g said:


> Its all in the thread u posted tonnes of reading all the info is
> there....


 just want to know who's he and where he lives


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

Story of the failure is here. I am still reading through it as I post this. Absolutely devastating.

http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2096730&page=34


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

*And another huge one broke too*

the biggest tank in the US also had a failure. he's apparently rebuilding.

http://blog.aquanerd.com/2015/01/largest-private-reef-tank-in-the-us-springs-a-leak.html

http://reefbuilders.com/2011/09/23/20000-gallon-diy-aquarium/


----------

